# Anyone want to go to Alaska?



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My good friend runs an outfit in Alaska out of Glenallen and is running an early booking special, These dates won't last long.

King Salmon Fishing 
Full Guided Trip
Lodging / Meals Included

Package # 3 
Fishing & Lodging - 3 days of fishing & 3 nights of lodging with all meals.

Seasonal Dates May / June 2008
Two Guests -------------- -$3,600.00 
Three Guests --------------$4,650.00 
Four Guests ---------------$5,700.00 
Five Guests --------------- $6,750.00 
*Six Guests --- ----------- $7,170.00 
*Seven Guests -------------$8,115.00
*Eight Guests -- -----------$9,060.00

Silver Salmon / Halibut Fishing
Aug. / Sept.
3 day Guided Saltwater fishing trip, lunch included.

Two Guests -------------- -$2,150.00 
Three Guests --------------$3,150.00 
Four Guests ---------------$4,200.00 
Five Guests --------------- $5,250.00 
*Six Guests --- ----------- $6,000.00 
*Seven Guests -------------$7,000.00
*Eight Guests -- -----------$8,000.00

Check out the web site.

http://www.alaskakings.com

These prices are not on the website and are only good through December18th


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like it would be a lot of fun! Maybe someday in the future


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

If I only had more money.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If only my wife would let me spend my money....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Can he throw in a sea duck hunt while I'm up there too?? If I had the money, I'd pay him for one day of fishing and then pay him to put me on birds the other two. :lol:


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

i want to drive up . . . . get a guide up there . . .hit the Kenai


sm


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

This is one of my dreams... *OOO*


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have always wanted to go to alaska and take an entire summer off drag up the rv and just fish for an entire summer. To bad I am not a teacher, that trip will have to wait for later in life.


----------



## tofat (Dec 11, 2007)

So if we get 8 people to go it's only $1200. a piece.??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

tye, I'm in if your buying. Just show me where to sign dude.


----------

